# [Problem] Laptop schaltet sich nicht mehr ein!



## s1n88 (19. April 2009)

Hallo,
und zwar habe ich ein Problem mit dem Laptop einer Freundin von mir.
Diese kann Ihr Notebook nicht mehr einschalten ... Es handelt sich hierbei um ein IBM Thinkpad R51 ohne Garantie.

Und zwar ist es so, dass beim ersten Drücken des Powerknopfes die LED vom Batteriezeichen kurz aufleuchtet und wieder ausgeht.
Wenn man danach noch einmal auf den Powerknopf drückt, schaltet sich zwar das Notebook ein, also die Lüfter drehen, aber er bootet nicht bzw das Display bleibt auch aus, also er läuft garnicht erst an ... die LED sind dabei aber dann an.

Dieses Problem taucht bei Akkubetrieb oder Netzbetrieb auf, egal ob mit Akku oder ohne Akku beim Netzbetrieb ...

Als ich das Laptop beim ersten Versuch aufgeschraubt hatte und es erst einmal gereinigt hatte, da es ziemlich verdreckt war, funktionierte es wieder ... leider hielt es nur 2 Tage 

Nun bleibt die Frage, was ist das Problem? Mainboard hatte ich erst gedacht, aber dann wäre es ja nicht noch einmal angegangen?!? Ich habe auch gelesen, dass es die BIOS-Batterie sein kann ... aber würde das Laptop dann nicht wenigstens angehen und mir sagen, dass die BIOS-Einstellungen nicht mehr da sind bzw er die Standardeinstellungen geladen hatte (war jedenfalls mal beim Desktop-PC so)?

Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder hätte noch einen Lösungsversuch für mich?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2009)

sehr schwer zu sagen. vlt. steck mal festplatte und DVD-laufwerk aus, ob eines von beiden schuld is, aber ich halte das eher für unwahrscheunlich. es könnte ein kleiner "bruch" auf dem board sein, oder auch nur an einem chip oder einer verbindung zum board. das wäre typisch, dass es dann manchmal geht, manchmal nicht. da ist dann ne leiterbahn nicht mehr ganz o.k oder so, und ab und an bzw. oft ist der kontakt dann nicht voll da, und man kann das Nbook nicht einschalten bzw. es geht aus oder friert ein.

so was passiert, da NBooks nie ganz steif sind, d.h. im laufe der zeit biegt sich das gehäuse beim transportieren usw. immer ein bisschen mit, und das board halt auch.


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2009)

Liest sich wie das Problem von meinem R50. Bei mir hatte das Mainbaord einen Spannungsriss und hat je nach Temperatur genau die gleichen Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

jo, ghenau das meinte ich, und ich hatte auch ein R50. is natürlich genau 3 wochen nach "garantie"-ende passiert...


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, ghenau das meinte ich, und ich hatte auch ein R50. is natürlich genau 3 wochen nach "garantie"-ende passiert...



Kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------

